# whats the crack.



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

someones sending some snakes to me tho a courier whats the crack with payment 4 the snakes do i pay the person b4 i receive the snakes or do i pay on delivery.just dont want to be done out of aload of money.any help or people have had experience in this would be a great help.
cheers
daz


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Usually speaking you pay the seller before delivery.
How much do you trust the seller is what you have to ask yourself


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Pay using paypal they will cover paymentif something goes wrongand they don't arrive.


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

animalstorey said:


> Pay using paypal they will cover paymentif something goes wrongand they don't arrive.


But only if the money is still in there account. if they withdraw the money before you claim, then you have lost it. Its happened to me a few times.

(ps, i know this is old, just thought i would mention it)


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

i have never had a problem but you never know really, i always collect now so i can see th snake properly no matter how far.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

iTrader rating goes along way in this type of situation...


----------

